# أنت كنت ميتاً وعاش



## Twin (10 يناير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*​ 
*أشفني يارب فأشفي خلصني فأخلص*







*ربي ها أنا أليك أتي أليك كما أنا بكل ما فيَ *
*كما أنا **كما ولدت وكما صورت*​ 
*فها أنا قد أخليت نفسي من ماضيَ المرير ماضيَ الأليم ماضيَ الأسود*
*مع أنني لم أنساه لم أتخلي عنه لم أتوب منه ولكني...*​ 
*تركته للحظة سرقتها من زماني لحظة لأختلي بك *
*نعم لأختلي بك وأعطيك فرصةً لتختلي أنت بي*​ 
*فأنا بداخلي سيلاً من الكلمات أريدها أن تصل الي أذنيك أريد منك أن تسمعها أريدك أن تفهمها *
*أريد أن أقولها*​ 
*فهل ستقبل أن تختلي بي ؟*
*هل ستسمع كلماتي ؟ هل ستفم ما أعنيه بها ؟ هل ....؟*​ 
*فأنا كما قلت مازلت أنا ولكني أتي*​ 
*أبني .... **أنت لا تعلم كم من شوقاً في داخلي لأختلي بك *
*فأنت لست بحاجة أن تسألني هل أقبل أم لا *
*فكن واثقاً من قبولي لك*
*فأنا لي زماناً طويلاً منتظر أن تأتيني بل بالحري منتظرك أن تناديني*
*فأنا أريدك كما أنت كما صورت وكما ولدت *​ 
*بماضيك الأليم بماضيك المرير بماضيك الأسود*
*الذي أدماني كثيراً فمع كل يوماً بل ساعة بل دقيقة بل ثانية *
*كنت تغرس في رأسي شوكتاً جديدة وعلي ظهري جلدة جديدة وفي يدي مسمار جديد **وفي عيني دمعة جديدة*
*وأنت بهذا الماضي تحيا **ولكن...*
*كل هذا قد نسيته الأن *
*نسيته بكل ما فيه نسيته من أجلك نسيته جملة وتفصيلا *
*نسيته لأنني أحبك*
*فيكفيني يا أبني أنك تركته للحظة مع أنك لم تنساه ولم تتوب عنه *
*ولكن يكفيني أنك تركته بأرادتك لتأتيني*​ 
*فها أنا الذي أأتيك*
*لن أنتظرك حتي تأتيني*
*فها أحضاني مفتوحة أليك وها قدماياي تتصارع للقياك*
*فكم من شوقاً داخلي لأرتمي في حضنك *
*مع أني أنا إلهك ولابد أن ترتمي أنت في أحضاني ولكن.. *
*كل هذا لن يهمني أنا أم أنت الذي يرتمي في حضن الأخر*
*فيكفيني أن تكون في حضني وأنا في حضنك*​ 
*وثق بأنني سأشفيك بحبي لأنك صرخت وقلت أشفني فأشفي *
*وثق بأنني سأخلصك بدمي لأنك صرخت وقلت خلصني فأخلص*​ 
*فأنت أبني وأنا اليوم سأعيد أليك الحياة*
*فأنت كنت ميتاً وعدت للحياة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 يناير 2007)

*+*



:big29:


----------



## minakahf (12 يناير 2007)

*ابن الله*

<B>سلام ونعمه​</B>

*جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل بجد *​
*وربنا يباركك ويشفيك يا بنى*​
*صلى من اجلى *​ :yaka:


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2007)

*شكراً لمرورك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااااي حبيبي طارق*



REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> 
> :big29:


:754rn:​ 


*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (21 يناير 2007)

*شكراً لمرورك*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااااااي أخي مينا*


minakahf قال:


> <B>سلام ونعمه​</B>
> 
> *جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل بجد *​*وربنا يباركك ويشفيك يا بنى*​*صلى من اجلى *​:yaka:


 
*شكراً يا مينا كهف*
*علي مرورك الجميل*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## fullaty (17 يناير 2011)

*فعلا كما يشتاق الايل لجدول المياه تشتاق نفسى اليك يا الله

حلوة جدا يا توين ربنا يبارك موهبتك 

*


----------



## happy angel (17 يناير 2011)

> *فها أنا الذي أأتيك
> لن أنتظرك حتي تأتيني
> فها أحضاني مفتوحة أليك وها قدماياي تتصارع للقياك
> فكم من شوقاً داخلي لأرتمي في حضنك
> ...



*ميرسى ياابنى كلام جميل جداااا
يستحق احلى تقييم 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يناير 2011)

*الله كلمات مُعزية قوووووووى*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 يناير 2011)

*موضوع فى منتهى الروعه
شكراا
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## مختارة (22 يناير 2011)

كلامك  فى منتهى الروعه وموهبتك  هايله  ربنا  يباركك  وينور لك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

روووووووعه يا توين 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررسى على الكلمات الرائعه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

